# What are the best and most reliable flash cart solutions for Mega Drive, SNES and GBA  atm?



## Shinigami Kiba (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey guys, it's been years since I've last posted here but a friend of mine is looking into buying a flash cart for the Mega Drive and SNES and I myself am interested in buying a good GBA flash cart since my g6 Lite died a few years ago.
 My friend was looking into buying a cheap Everdrive version for Mega Drive from ali express or something, however a guy who bought one of those says his up and stopped working upon removing the SD Card, the thing bricked and that was it.
 So what is the best flash cart/Everdrive for the Genesis/Mega Drive and SNES and what would be the most reliable store to buy from that ships worldwide, same for the GBA for me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 28, 2019)

The best and most reliable MegaDrive and SNES flashcart is basically any Everdrive. The Mega Everdrive works great (I have the X5 myself), and the SD2SNES is the best SNES flashcart on the market...the only problem, however, is they're rather expensive. But quality, reliable flash carts are definitely worth the price.

https://krikzz.com/store/ < You can find stores from Krikzz's site. 

For GBA, you could also do the Everdrive GBA, but the EZ-Flash Omega is also really good (and hella cheaper ), so I'd probably recommend that.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks! I assume the EZ-Flash Omega works with the GameCube GBA Player? My G6 Lite used to work fine but then it just died for good last year after many years of use.

Are the Mega Drive Everdrives on ali express any good? I wouldn't buy them myself, but I just want to know since I've bought SNES Bootlegs from there and they're great, work perfectly, their mega drive bootlegs aren't as good tho

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also are Everdrives for Mega Drive as prone to breaking as that guy my friend knows suggests?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2019)

For the megadrive/genesis we did recently see the mega SD, which comes with the added bonus of recreating a megaCD in hardware*, and has some options for improving sound on other games if you hack them to do it. They are however rather pricey.

As for removing SD cards was this while it was powered?

On gamecube GB players then as far as I am aware nothing was ever blocked on the GB player, give or take what you make of the TV tuner not fitting into it.

*video if you were curious


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 28, 2019)

Mega Drive: Mega SD
SNES: SD2SNES
GBA: Everdrive

Everything else is going to be lesser. The SNES Everdrive is limited compared to most Everdrives. People will recommend the EZ Omega for GBA, but i have found them to be glitchy and inconsistent compared to the ED for GBA.


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the info.
I have a huge Mega Drive library myself but that MegaSD looks mighty fine and if my Ultimate II Plus for Commodore 64 is anything to go by it's damn well worth saving up for.

As for the guy whose Everdrive died, I don't know any more info than what I already provided, I linked him to this topic so if he hasn't asked here or on some other forum about it already he can sign up and post about it himself if he wants to.

Regarding the GBA Everdrive, anything to keep an eye out for so I don't end up with a bootleg one if I decided to go with Everdrive instead of EZ Flash?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 3, 2019)

I've personally always gone with EverDrive knock-offs/alternatives because how can you mess up something with no moving parts? So far I've never had an issues with my solutions for the Mega Drive, N64 and GBA.


----------

